# Tank Cycling



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi I have a 55 gal wit 3rb.......they wer first in a 29 gal. wen I set up the 55 I used the same decorations and fake plants.....changed gravel from blue to black. I added p's within a few hours of filling the tank.........its been like 2 months and they are very well...they grew fr0m 2,5in to 4 in. So why do people say its a must that i cycle the tank for 6 weeks or the fish will die? I would have probly cycled it too but i had no other tank to put my p's in........but they are fine. So y is cycling necessary? Are ppl being too paranoid?


----------



## skelator (Sep 12, 2004)

Did you transfer your biological media over (or use the same filter) from the 29g tank to the 55?


----------



## Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

RBP's are hardy fish and can usually survive through the cycle...but just because they didn't die doesn't mean no harm was done.

Ammonia and nitrites are highly toxic...putting them through the cycle may have caused damage that you can't see yet i.e. shortened life span, internal damage, etc.

You shoud always cycle you tank...and have a good plan before upgrading or changing tanks.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

moved to water forum


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

he's completely right about this, your fish are definitly not the same fish they could have been if your tank was properly cycled before hand. when your tank is not cycled, the ammonia spikes up tremendously, sometimes even more ppm's than the average test kit can read. ammonia is a toxic chemical and WILL harm your fish. if you put your arm in ammonia, it woudl burn your skin, so why not your fish then? your fish is breathing and living in ammonia, so why wouldn't his gills and internal organs get messed up? think twice before ever introducing a fish into an uncycled tank.. it's like sitting in your own piss for a month before you can flush it away.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

if you used the same filters and water you are ok


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

I used diffrent filters and water. so wat are they gonna die young?


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2004)

Cobra said:


> I used diffrent filters and water. so wat are they gonna die young?


 Not necessarily, but I would definitely buy a test kit and keep an eye on your water quality.

Cycling the tank is where many, many new fishkeepers go wrong. When people find out I have a piranha, I often hear people tell me, "I've tried keeping piranha, but they always die."

I would estimate the majority of these tank failures are directly related to the tank not being cyled prior to adding the piranha.

Tank cyling may not be a big deal to someone who keeps a handful of unkillable Pet Smart tetras. But when you have fish that eat large quanities of raw meat, the water can quickly turn toxic if the tank hasn't cycled.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

So u are saying they have a good chance of dying soon? should i replace them now? How long do u think they have? I had them since july wen they were only an inch long and they are my little pets,,,,,i dont wanna let them go. Wat should I do?


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

Hey Cobra, what's your 55's water parameters? Do you have a test kit to check the levels of ammonia, nitrItes, nitrAtes, pH, and KH?


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

I had evry thing tested at big als like 3 weeks ago and all was fine. So are u saying that if water parameters stay good my p's insides will heal? So I shouldnt just replace them and start over? They are already like 4 in each. I need some sort of reasurement.....this is stressin me out guys.


----------



## xoshagsox (Mar 9, 2004)

When you put a fish in a tank before the tank has cycled, your fish has a potential to die. Since your tank's parameter's are fine now, you dont need to worry about your fish dying. What everyone is saying is that your fish wont have the potential max size and life span because you put them through so much stress. Just keep cleaning your tank through water changes and gravel vacs and your fish will be as healthy as they can be.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

so in terms of years, and inches, how much did I take away from them.How long will they live and how big will they get due to my mistakes? I really need to know this because I also see my fish as a big investment(imma student), I dont wanna put all this cash in food n filtration and have them die in like 2-3 years. I would rather sell these ones and start over if thats the case. That way ill get the most for my money, but if I only shaved 1-2 years, 1-2 inches from them, ill just keep the ones i have. Please help.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Anyone?


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 15, 2004)

It's impossible to say by how much you've shortened your Ps lives. No-one can tell you that. It shouldn't have affected their growth, however, provding that you keep the water quality excellent from here on in. Living in constant bad water quality will affect growth rate.

Do weekly water changes, and never change all your filter media at once. Only clean your filter media in old tank water, never water from the tap. Along with a healthy, balanced diet, this should see your fish in good stead for many years.

One tip - you can buy your own test kits very cheaply, and they'll last you for ages. Don't rely on an LFS to test your water, especially one which just says your water is "fine". If you must have your water tested by someone else, make them write down the results for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate and pH.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanx baby......and by the way I love that name......Scarlet


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 15, 2004)

:laugh: Wow, I think you're the first poster on this board who hasn't called me "Bro".....!


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Who would be dumb enuff to think ur a guy?


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 15, 2004)

LOL, people have! I guess women are just more of a rarity on this board.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

cycling is not neccesary
i threw my P's in after a week or so
they are fine


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Sheppard said:


> cycling is not neccesary
> i threw my P's in after a week or so
> they are fine


 that's some irresponsible advice dude. Just because your fish didn't die from the terrible conditions you put them in doesn't mean everyone else can go that route and expect the same success.


----------



## Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

Sheppard said:


> cycling is not neccesary
> i threw my P's in after a week or so
> they are fine


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Sheppard said:
> 
> 
> > cycling is not neccesary
> ...










exactly

tell them the right way
u can do all the wrong by yourself

shoot when i first started with fish i never cycled a tank

now i know better and so do you
so pass on that knowledge


----------

